# Just Starting Out



## Uncle Toast (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey everybody.

I am in the beginning stages of developing an idea that I had for a sci-fi/fantasy novel. I found this site while looking for a place to keep me inspired and maybe get a bit of feed back when I get to that point. I've browsed around a bit and like what I see. I think that I'll get a lot out of all the resources here.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome Uncle Toast.  Looking forward to seeing your work.  What is the inspiration behind that name?


----------



## Uncle Toast (Apr 12, 2015)

When my nephew was a little younger I was trying to get him to say my name, Uncle Jeff, and when he tried it came out as Uncle Toast. So now I am forever Uncle Toast. It's unique, I like it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi, Uncle Toast, or should I say, Jeff? :lol:

Anyway, once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here to help with any writing needs you may have.

So pull up a chair and look around. Get to know us a little. Hope you like us


----------



## Noth (Apr 12, 2015)

Forever and ever. . . forever and ever. . .when the stars of the universe finally collapse and the void of space implodes on itself, only one thing will remain from our civilization. A piece of paper spelling the words : Uncle. . . Toast. . .


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2015)

In a shout out from Bob and Tom: 'Toast!  Yeah, Toast!'  Seriously, who doesn't like toast.  Welcome to the forums.  :hi:


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello Uncle Toast,
musta been a hell of a big toaster.

Welcome to the asylum.
I hope you find what you need
BC


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Uncle Toast 

I think your user name is really catchy. We have quite a diversity of people here doing all sorts of different things so I think you will be able to find lots that will interest you. I personally cannot imagine writing without this as a resource and I think it will soon grow on you. Good luck in your endeavours.:victorious:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 12, 2015)

Please, I beseech you, once you can customize your profile, you now must find the coolest Unce Toast avatar ever.

Who DOESN'T want another Uncle? Especially if he's TOAST! Mmm... That's just plain delicious. 

And that's exactly why I came here, more or less. Mine's sci-fi fantasy as well. I'll be sure to read anything you put up! Welcome!


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 13, 2015)

Sci-fi Fantasy is a blast, my favorite genre to write, and one of my favorites to read!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## escorial (Apr 14, 2015)

View attachment 8144


----------

